# Mini lathe mods-tail stock & compound rest



## Josh (Jul 16, 2014)

Trying to steer the tail stock, it didn't have enough movement. so I added a slight taper to the front side of the key and retapped the adjustment screws  to 10-32 thread, also added side adjustment locks,see pictures. Also on the compound rest for rotating it I added set screws in the side 10-32 thd. and bored the dick out to the largest dia. and added chamfer for locking it. See pictures.


----------



## cajun lathe (Jul 18, 2014)

Josh, like the up grades have you done other also, seen a carriage lock to, I have two Mini lathes and I really like them, course there is always room to improve, you did a good job, by chance would you know how I could save those pics to file, I did try to high light them with the article, right click, copy, tried to past it in word but only got the article, if you know thanks, Cajun Lathe


----------

